
Facebook Begins Deploying IPv6 - ctice
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/06/10/facebook-deploys-ipv6/
======
volomike
Why is this trending when this is actually the more important news story?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383525>

~~~
jodrellblank
IP v4 is never going to run out. As it gets more scarce, it will get more
carefully used (more NAT, smaller subnets, more services sharing IPs) and more
costly, but it's not going to RUN RUN RUN _THUMP_ in a sharp cutoff like Y2K.

Thus, it isn't an important news story at all.

And isn't gold at record high levels recently?

~~~
oasisbob
If it's not called run out, what do you call it when a company goes to their
RIR with a well-justified request and is told "Sorry, that's a great request
-- sure -- but we don't have a block to give you."

If that's not a sharp cutoff, I don't know what is. If you're a hosting
company, what do you do when your customer growth outpaces your ability to
procure IP addresses?

~~~
jodrellblank
But the Y2K bug was a problem for the whole world at 11:59:59 on the last day
of 1999, and no amount of money could buy you more time or undo the
consequences - that's a sharp cutoff.

When you go to your RIR and get nothing, I accept it might be technically "run
out" in some sense, but all your current customers will be OK, money will buy
you someone elses spare block, adjustments to NAT and IP sharing and load
balancing, sharing and tightening subnets will free up space in your existing
assignments, that's not a sharp cutoff in anything like the same way.

And even if you accept it as a sharp cutoff, with Y2K you could get people in
to check your code and have it ready and know you would be OK - what can you
do to ready yourself for IPv6? Support routing, tunnelling and admin/billing
it, yes, but when you can't get IPv4 addresses anymore you're still in almost
the same position as any other company - your new customers can only have an
IPv6 address ... So it's not like considering it as an IPocalypse even helps
that much - no changes that you can make on your own can significantly improve
your situation, without rest of world all changing as well.

So worry and panic - not much point. Imminent disaster - hardly. Some economic
slowdown which you can't do anything about, maybe, as you host IPv6 services
which people around the world on ISPs with no 4 to 6 service cannot access.
That's about it.

